
Hawaii's Lava Threatens Local Hydrogen Sulfide Filled Power Plant - joering2
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/05/22/613315013/kilaueas-wrath-threatens-power-plant-and-hawaiis-most-powerful-industrys
======
CaliforniaKarl
One thing I don't understand from the article: Is Hydrogen Sulfide something
that is naturally coming from the geothermal wells? Or is HS a byproduct of
lava interacting with the water coming from the wells?

